# Toto Flappers



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So is there really a difference? The only thing I noticed is that the blue one falls a wee bit later than the red one allowing a little bit more water to enter bowl for a better flush.

I haven't serviced many Totos, but in my opinion they are essentially equal. Any service guys with Toto experience want to weigh in?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

The red one is oem replacement for toto "G Max, E Max or Cyclone" flush assembly. While the blue one fits toto's "Power Gravity" flush valve toilets. Red one does fall faster but I believe both could be used on either if need be.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> So is there really a difference? The only thing I noticed is that the blue one falls a wee bit later than the red one allowing a little bit more water to enter bowl for a better flush.
> 
> I haven't serviced many Totos, but in my opinion they are essentially equal. Any service guys with Toto experience want to weigh in?


Last month was Totto month for me I replaced gut in 7 bowls in one home and 2 in another.
I've noticed certain bowls will take both with a slight difference in the flush but others need the red only. For instance the red flapper only worked in a bowl that had a higher tank. The blue flapper would close to quickly..


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

The fill valve's are important also you have to use the same one. People use the basic koorki quuiet fill valve and it doesn't supply enough water to the bowl leaving it flushing improperly.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ask Toto why their flappers don't last even a year, and why their Gmax fill valves can't be fixed before sending out such shi.t that a $4 part fixes. 

You'll never get me to purchase their toilets again. Lost profit on every one installed.


----------

